# فوائد و خصائص الجلسرين Glycerin



## 3.7v 130mah (23 مايو 2012)

تحية ... :31:
هو سائل لزج له طعم حلو،ليس له رائحة قوية أو لون وقابل للمزج مع الماء
يتوفر الجلسرين النباتي الطبيعي والصناعي في الصيدليات وبيع المواد الغذائية
عند حرقه يتحول إلى مادة سوداء مسرطنة هي الأكرولين أو الأكرالدهيد.
له استخدامات عديدة فهو مرطب للبشرة يستخدم في معظم كريمات البشرة ومستحضرات التجميل كما يدخل في صناعة النسيج لإٌكسابه النعومة
وتوسيع الشرايين في علاج الازمات القلبية , وللابتعاد عن السكر
عند تحليله ينتج غاز كثيف أثناء الاحتفالات والعروض والافلام والتدخين ...


----------



## روح الهندسه (24 مايو 2012)

معلومات جميله


----------



## ام موني (7 يونيو 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررر يااخي


----------



## deler22 (7 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخى على المعلومات المفيدة
بارك الله فيك
لا تحرمنا من جديدك
​


----------



## مازن81 (10 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رابح رغم الخسارة (22 يونيو 2012)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
الله يعطيك العافية على هالمعلومات المفيدة والقيمة
وننتظر المزيد....


----------



## يوسف مخارزة (7 أكتوبر 2012)

معلومات قيمة شكرا لك


----------



## محمد نهائي ملحم (10 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## 83moris (10 نوفمبر 2012)

مجهود طيب


----------



## abualbaraa (9 فبراير 2013)

شكرا لك 
للعلم الصهاينة يمنعون دخول الجلسرين الى السوق الفلسطيني ومن يجد عنده جلسرين يتم اعتقاله


----------



## hawk1282 (15 فبراير 2013)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## hawk1282 (15 فبراير 2013)

بالفعل انها معلومات مفيدة


----------



## علاوي86 (19 أبريل 2013)

احسنت كما ان للجليسرين فائدة وهي سحب الرطوبة من الجو والاحتفاظ ولهذا السبب يعتبر الجليسرين مرطب


----------



## anas-taleb (25 أبريل 2013)

مشكور على المعلومات


----------



## عماد الشوبكي (22 مايو 2013)

الجلسرين يستخدم بشكل رئيسي لعمل معسل الاراجيل وعندما يحترق يتحول الا سم مصرطن الحذر منه اذا تم حرقه


----------



## reenoo (27 مايو 2013)

و كمان بيستخدم في صناعت الالكيدات التي تدخل في صناعه الدهانات


----------



## sewar11 (17 يونيو 2013)

اخي الكريم انا ما فهمت من شو مصنوع من اي نبات اذا كان نباتي و اذا صناعي كمان من شو مصنوع بعدين ليش غير مسموح دخوله فلسطين


----------



## علاوي86 (25 يوليو 2013)

هل الجليسرين هو نفسه زيت بذر القطن؟


----------



## عبدالله الشماس (22 أغسطس 2013)

*الحصول على الجلسرين*



sewar11 قال:


> اخي الكريم ............،،،،،،،،... الجلسرين نوعين واحد من مخلفات مصافي تكرير البترول. . والثاني من مخلفات تصنيع الصابون البلدي-العادي-


----------



## 3.7v 130mah (8 يناير 2014)

- لا يسبب تسوس الاسنان !
- الجليسرين كملين لعلاج الإمساك أو للامعاء قبل عمليات الجراحة وغيرها من الإجراءات في الامعاء.
- حالات تسمم قاتلة بسبب غش الجلسرين بـ
غليكول Diethylene glycol DEG
Diglycol
لانه ارخص ! , متشابه في المظهر والرائحة والذوق !
- الجلسرين له سمية منخفضة جدا عند تناولهاGlycerol has very low toxicity when ingested; its LD50 oral dose for rats is 12600 mg/kg and 8700 mg/kg for mice ​- للمعلومية أيضاً يوجد التسمم بالسكر والملح والفيتامينات !!!


----------

